# disLOCATIONS A new signed, limited edn anthology



## Ian Whates (Jul 24, 2007)

Just to let everyone know that I took delivery today of ten boxes of brand new books - 500 in all!  Yippee!

This is _disLOCATIONS_, the anthology I've been beavering away at for the past few months. I'm really, really proud of the results.

The book features original stories about people outside their comfort zone, removed from their normal environment, with each author providing their own unique take on this central theme. The result is a collection that explores not only physical dislocation -- travellers, abductees, tourists, conquerors etc -- but also mental, social and emotional dislocation as well, producing a richly varied volume of tremendous, innovative fiction.

Each book is numbered and signed by all contributors -- the nine authors, plus cover artist Andy Bigwood and me. 




 

Contents:

1. Introduction – *Ian Whates*
2. Tales from the Big Dark: Among Strangers – *Pat Cadigan*
3. Terminal – *Chaz Brenchley*
4. The Drifter's Tale – *Hal Duncan*
5. The Immortals of Atlantis – *Brian Stableford*
6. The Glass Football – *Andrew Hook*
7. Remorse – *Adam Roberts*
8. The Convention – *Amanda Hemingway*
9. Impasse – *Andy West*
10. Lighting Out – *Ken MacLeod*

It's available from the NewCon Press website at a cost of £10.99 (plus p&p)
at: Untitled Document

There's also going to be a (very) limited hardback edition of the book, again numbered and signed by all, which will retail at £25.00. These will be available at the end of the month and there are only going to be 50 copies, nine of which have already been sold. So anyone wanting one of these will have to move quickly! 

The first anthology_, Time Pieces_, (the cover of which won 'best artwork' in this year's British Science Fiction Awards, whilst the book itself is currently nominated for 'best anthology' in the British Fantasy Awards) continues to sell well. Released less than nine months ago, there are now under 140 of the 500 copies remaining. 

As a _*special offer*_ to Chronicles members, anyone from here who orders a copy of _disLOCATIONS_ and mentions this offer, can claim a £2.00 discount on a copy _of Time Pieces,_ buying the latter for just £7.99 rather than the advertised £9.99. 

For those who have managed to read this far... Thanks for doing so!


----------



## Michael01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well done, Ian.  And I love the cover!


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2007)

Liked the stories in Timepieces and I love the cover of Dislocations. Congratulations Ian. 

Will follow the link soon to Dislocations.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, Nesa and Michael. The anthology is going well. Still a week away from the official publication date and already 60 of the 500 copies have gone in advanced sales etc.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I will get a chance to check it out at Fantasycon provided you have any left.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't worry, WWD... I'll save one for you!


----------



## Donna Scott (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking forward to the launch!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Donna, looking forward to seeing you there!  

I've just posted details of the launch in the 'Conventions and Events' section, for anyone interested in enjoying free booze and nibbles whilst mingling with various authors: http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/39613-launch-parties-and-readings.html


----------



## Donna Scott (Jul 30, 2007)

Mr. Whates... wiz zis free boozennibbles you are really spoiling us!


----------



## Andrew Hook (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ian

Got my contributor copy of the book in the post today and it looks fantastic. Well done! Sorry I couldn't make the launch, but as you know we were on our way back from France. Look forward to catching up with you at FCon.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, Andrew,

Don't know how I missed your post, but I did! 

Glad you're pleased with the book. I'm pleased to say that it's selling well, with nearly 120 of the 500 copies gone in the first five weeks. 

See you at Fantasycon!


----------

